# Rhinestone collars



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

Wowsers. On a day to day basis these might be too much and a bit uncomfortable. I think they would be stunning for a special occasion. I'm saving this link. (Perhaps the pet collar folks would consider making matching human bling ; ). These remind me of 1960s poodle attire!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

They are very pretty! I have a few fancy collars for the dogs, I would definitely get a couple as well for special occasions, I've never seen anything so luxurious as these. Funny story; I got Indy a pink leather with rhinestones a year or so ago, and Maddy carefully chewed off all the rhinestones. The back yard was pretty glittery for a few days after that!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

They remind of vintage poodle attire too. I am so into that....I like thinking of a time before people didn't want their poodles to look like poodles! 

That's such a big appeal of poodles for me- that they are so pretty and frou- frou on the outside, but underneath is an Einstein brain and an Olympian body! I think the contrast is unbelievably cool. 

When my 12 lb Lily bounds past a 70 lb panting lab on a hike without missing a step, and then scales the boulder on the side of the trail like a mountain goat just to be a little show-off.....all while sporting her frilly, pink Puppia harness and Miami clip....well, I just chuckle inside! Of course, I am panting like the lab- and looking for the next boulder to sit on

Indiana- I laughed so hard at the image of rhinestone poops- too funny! Guess that's what she thought of the bling!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank goodness Maddy's not that bad these days. I got her a black collar with silver skulls on it from Etsy after her surgery, and a red one for Indy with silver conches and medallions on it (same vendor), and Maddy has not chewed one of them off. I told one of my sisters about that site you posted, and we are happily paging through, marking the ones we want, ha,ha. I'm so bad, I like the crystals on horse bridles too! I mean there's nothing like the feel and smell of well-made, well-cleaned plain leather reins but I am a sucker for pretty things too  And cowboy boots! Don't get me started.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Maxie chewed everything in sight till he was about two, then it just stopped, thank God. He even chewed the Sheetrock in the dining room. It was a point of dinner conversation for a little while whenever we had company! 

I am also a sucker for collars and harnesses. My dogs have blingy, sporty, lighted, and holiday collars. Max even has a black leather studded one that looks like he should be guarding a gas station! He is going to wear it to a pirate party we are going to tonight at the marina with his pirate garb- he gets to be the chosen dog to socialize tonight  

So now they will have collars that they could wear to a cocktail party- not that they will be attending one, but it will be nice around the holidays when we have people over. 

I tell my family that I cold be obsessed with worse things when my husband makes a remark about "another collar!"


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Carolinek said:


> Maxie chewed everything in sight till he was about two, then it just stopped, thank God. He even chewed the Sheetrock in the dining room.
> I tell my family that I cold be obsessed with worse things when my husband makes a remark about "another collar!"


Same! Hole right through the drywall. And the family was home at the time, I can't figure that out. Anyway it made Maddy very sick, poor thing. Maxie too? Yes, I agree, could be much, much worse obsessions!


----------



## Ellis1342 (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow! Some of those are litteraly encrusted with rhinestones!! I think I need sunglasses to finish looking at those. Sadly they won't be much use to me. My current fellow is a houndog mix and lets face it, that would be like putting Meatloaf (the singer) in a pink tux with a sparkly bow tie....it doesn't work to well. Especially since Chance is a fellow. Maybe I could get away with it on a poodle boy...but not a hound dog. So sad


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Really pretty but really expensive! We do the bling thing on ebay..... and we found them to be quite well made for being under $6.00 each (but aren't usa made..........)Molly has quite a large collection of collars and the rhinestone ones are just part of them!!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Really pretty but really expensive! We do the bling thing on ebay..... and we found them to be quite well made for being under $6.00 each (but aren't usa made..........)Molly has quite a large collection of collars and the rhinestone ones are just part of them!!!


Would you please share the seller? These look great!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Would you please share the seller? These look great!


Just type in 'Rhinestone Dog Collars in the ebay search bar and click on the 'buy now' category listed on the left side of the page......... lots of different sellers but I found the least expensive one!!! (Same collars, just different sellers!)


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Indiana said:


> Same! Hole right through the drywall. And the family was home at the time, I can't figure that out. Anyway it made Maddy very sick, poor thing. Maxie too? Yes, I agree, could be much, much worse obsessions!


Funny- what is it about Sheetrock! No it didn't make Maxie sick, surprisingly. He was like a turbo chewer for quite a while. Even those black Kongs he would eventually chew pieces off of!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just type in 'Rhinestone Dog Collars in the ebay search bar and click on the 'buy now' category listed on the left side of the page......... lots of different sellers but I found the least expensive one!!! (Same collars, just different sellers!)


I'll have to check that out. thanks!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looked up the sellers name...it's 'Suede Leather Dog Collars 3 rows crystal rhinestone pet collar (1k9 bulldogs) and the extra small (8-10 inch) is $4.90 and shipping is free it just takes awhile to get here from China Hahahaha!!!!! Love those chinese titles huh? hahahaha!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

These are pretty! I like the idea of matching jewlery for the pets' humans, too. Except I don't really wear jewerly, maybe they can make me matching watchbands.  

I would love to pretend that I am as pretty as a poodle.

As far as the blingy collars not looking 'right' on a hound dog, I have blingy collars for my working Kelpies. I bought one for Hoppy for after her FHO to make her (ok, me) feel better. It looked so cute on her, I bought one for all my Kelpie girls. Hoppy, the tough tomboyish one hates it when I take hers off. She'll nag at me until I put her necklace back on. Never thought she, of all tomboys, would want to look fancy. lol

Bug has a 'biker' harness. it's black with silver studs on it - he loves it. I guess he thinks he looks tough in it. Dogs are as silly as we are, aren't they? Other than that, most of my girls hate wearing 'cutsey' stuff. Too bad, I always wanted to dress up a prissy little girl, I just haven't found a prissy girl yet.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Ellis1342 said:


> Wow! Some of those are litteraly encrusted with rhinestones!! I think I need sunglasses to finish looking at those. Sadly they won't be much use to me. My current fellow is a houndog mix and lets face it, that would be like putting Meatloaf (the singer) in a pink tux with a sparkly bow tie....it doesn't work to well. Especially since Chance is a fellow. Maybe I could get away with it on a poodle boy...but not a hound dog. So sad


I have seen a few pit bills lately with very blingy attire- I think it looks great! Why not a hound dog too??? They're all special


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Me too, I have lots of collars for the dogs. They don't really care if they are in a biker spike collar or a blingy collar, but it's fun for us neo-hippies  I scissored the girls tonight, and they were putty in my lap, cuddling as I trimmed each leg, lol. They're hilarious!


----------



## Ellis1342 (Sep 23, 2014)

If Chance was a hotel he wpuld Jane Bing amd bows. As it is he is a boy who is very tolerant of the things I have put on him, but boy does he look embarrassed. He drops his head and his ears and his tail. Not a happy boy. He usually picks or what he wears ams anything other than his working gear and blue collar isn't happening.


----------

